# are there any pics from colorado



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

does anyone have any pic from the stoms in the mountians they have about 8'-12' i would love to see some pictures of that


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

just look under the threads that say colorado snow pictures and video. there are ton on here.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

yeah but there are none yet from their recent storms over 8'


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

i bet you are getting pretty excited for nascar to start up here in a week or so. Dale jr is winning it all. The guys may still be sleeping or working if they just got 8 inches. I know that last thing i want to do after a snow event is upload and try and resize pictures to put on plowsite. I watch the last 30 laps of nascar. that is when all the good stuff happens. the guys start to get desperate for the win.the start flying then...


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

Burkartsplow;509381 said:


> i bet you are getting pretty excited for nascar to start up here in a week or so. Dale jr is winning it all. The guys may still be sleeping or working if they just got 8 inches. I know that last thing i want to do after a snow event is upload and try and resize pictures to put on plowsite. I watch the last 30 laps of nascar. that is when all the good stuff happens. the guys start to get desperate for the win.the start flying then...


yes im pretty excited about it i have a nascar forum in the off topic discussions


----------

